# New Toy



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wife's present to me yesterday. She knew I liked 3 wheelers and Big Reds because I grew up with them and a friend at work mentioned they were selling one they had just bought. It is decent shape and a killer on the back with lack of suspension. Guess not quite as young as once was.

Dad








Uncle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Those were really great about navigating through the woods....and getting your face down in the dirt. 

Nice looking Brittany....was it bird hunted?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Probably the most dangerous machine ever invented. Gosh they were a lot of fun!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Those were really great about navigating through the woods....and getting your face down in the dirt.
> 
> Nice looking Brittany....was it bird hunted?
> 
> Regards, Mike


That was Grandpa's dog, Sophie. I believe she was a good hunting dog. It was the last dog Grandpa had. He celebrated his 90th last fall. still going strong. He and I were the only ones to get a deer this year. Fawns lol


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uphayman said:


> Probably the most dangerous machine ever invented. Gosh they were a lot of fun!


I would like to find a Big Red and on my wish list has always been a 350X.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I used to have an '82 200E (Big Red). It was a nice machine for a 3 wheeler but I would never go back. Have a battered '84 TRX200 and a nice '01 TRX400EX. Both will be around for a long time barring a catastrophe.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

a little far away for most of you.

https://www.bismanonline.com/bismarck_nd/2_honda_big_red_250_3_wheelers

https://www.bismanonline.com/like_new_condition_late_model_1985_honda_125m_3_wh_0/?app_track=suggested_from_adview


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad had a Kawaski 3 wheeler back in the day. Used it for pretty much everything. Had a nephew working for him in the early 80s that when dad was gone the nephew took off with the 3 wheeler and drove it 10 miles into town to get a burger and fries. He must have been driving through fields or in ditches on his way because the battery tipped over and he couldn't get it started once he was in town. Had to wait for Dad to get home to call him and get a ride back home. Dad was pretty mad about that one.

Dad tipped it once chasing heifers in a corn stubble field got a handle bar that jabbed him under the armpit when it tipped, he was pretty sore after that one. Wasn't to much longer after that, that he traded it in on a 300 bayou Kawaski four wheeler. I think my sister and I put about a million miles on that 300. Still sitting out back in the junk pile.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve got an ATC 185 Honda in the machine shed, love it for zipping around but when it comes to fencing work, I go for the Polaris 4 wheeler.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The oldest of them 200s without any suspension on the front had big old balloon tires and they would float out across a pond with 2 boys on it! You would actually make headway and could steer! Got that T shirt...lol


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's cool IH! I loved my cousins Honda 3 wheelers as a kid. Starting with a 90 and 110, then upgrading to 185 and 200S. My junior year of high school I bought a 350X and absolutely loved it. Probably should have never sold it.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Neghiboring dairy Farmer bought a big red for his son for Christmas one year. Rode it hard that day in the snow and it died and wouldn't start. He walked home and told Dad his piece of Japanese crap was sitting out in the field. The father waited long enough for the engine heat to dry it enough to run and retrieved it. Family ran that thing forever.

I was waiting to buy one, had $300 bucks saved to spend. They never got that cheap and I'm still walking today!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Honda lineup cleaned up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah 3 wheelers, guy across the road had bowel surgery because of his, guy down the road had back surgery because of his, fellow diagonal crashed and nearly froze to death while unconscious. To be fair, around here there was some kind of 4 beer minimum before adults would ride them, and they never had brakes after the first year.

We used to ride a neighbours little Honda 90 or 110 with 2 people on it while the neighbours kids had a Big red and a little red or something like that. We'd go out on snowmobile trails in the winter and get tossed over the handle bars ten times in an afternoon, thought it was tons of fun even with smashed up knees and such.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice. What size is the XL?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> Honda lineup cleaned up.


Shouldn't have taken it down by the creek, with the 'brown stuff' was. Sorry couldn't help myself after reading your other post.  :lol:

Got'em look good though.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Nice. What size is the XL?


'84 XR350R


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Now you’ve done it. I went and dug mine out of moth balls. Ordered a few parts from Dennis Kirk to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Reading through all the mishaps people had back in the day it would appear as a youngster I did not fully appreciate the danger and utilize it properly. Of course don't think dad would have stood for it though and would have put an end to it pretty quickly.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Now you've done it. I went and dug mine out of moth balls. Ordered a few parts from Dennis Kirk to spruce it up a bit.


Sorry, I know the feeling. It's probably been 15 years since I paid any attention to "toys" now that the wife got me the wheeler I blame her for my weekly for sale checks trying to find another one.

Been enjoying it. Doing pasture checks and taking it places where I wouldn't take the 4 wheeler. Just gets around so much better. To be fair 4 wheeler needs rear tires. My uncle that is in the picture was down at the shop and he remembered his and talked of the pluses and minuses of using his and we came to the conclusion that there is a place for both types of wheelers. There are times you need the maneuverability of 3 and times the job needs the stability of 4.


----------

